# Reloading 32 ACP



## TrafficsKindaBad (Aug 23, 2013)

Hello,

I just purchased a PPK/S in 32 ACP and while ammo in this caliber is easy to get, albeit a little pricy, I will probably want to reload it in the near future. I'm relatively new to reloading but I do have some experience. I currently do 38 spl/357 mag, 9mm, 45 ACP and have been successful with it and have had a lot of fun learning. My question is do any of you reload 32 ACP? I would probably go with a Lee or Hornady die set, as those are the two brands I'm familiar with, but they both are 3-die sets for that caliber. I have reloaded 9mm on both a 3-die Hornady set and a 4-die Lee set. I just would like a factory crimp die or something equivalent for crimping my 32 but I haven't confirmed that they exist. Am I going to need one or does the seating die sufficiently crimp [or crimp at all] this round? The hornady 9mm set I have seats and crimps in the same die and it does a pretty nice job--it's just kind of a pain to set up. Thanks


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I don't currently reload this caliber, but I did many years ago. I used the 3-die set with no problems, just be sure you set the depth correctly. The small capacity of the .32 case means if you seat the bullet even a little bit too deeply, you will seriously reduce the space for powder/combustion, and pressures will quickly spike because of it. The same high level of care should apply to powder measuring/weighing; a half-grain variation in a powder charge sounds small, but it can be 20%-25% of the total charge in certain loadings of the .32 ACP cartridge.

I quit loading it because handling the tiny components was a pain in the arse. Fumbling those tiny little bullets into the top of the case, and hand-guiding them up into the die so they wouldn't tip over and fall out or seat crooked, got old -- fast.


----------



## TrafficsKindaBad (Aug 23, 2013)

I hear you. And maybe it's just a fantasy of mine to start reloading this caliber. I don't have any trouble buying it and I don't know how much I'm going to shoot the gun anyway. Thanks for the input.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I thought about reloading for a 380 when I had one and quickly changed my mind, the 9 Para irritates me after a while so these little things could drive me to drink (more). DJ makes some good points on tolerance errors, the smaller the case the smaller the tolerance.

If you can deal with it go for it, a friend loaded quite a bit for a 380, I just don't have the patience he did.


----------



## Bhoffman (Nov 10, 2013)

I load both 25 ACP and 32 ACP.

Yes, Lee can make a Carbide Factory Crimp Die to go with the 3 Die set. However, you will have to Custom Order it ($30.00) and they are NOT accepting Custom Orders at this time. Also, you will have to provide a "dummy" round. I have been trying for 6 mo. now.

My best advice is for you to get reloading blocks specifically made for 32 ACP. Something like (click link) Frankford Arsenal Perfect Fit Reloading Tray
And a small funnel.

Measure each and every powder throw.
Inspect all of the cases, with a bright light, after they have been charged for double charges.
Double check bullet seating depth and Case Overall Length (COAL).

After you have mastered 32 ACP, you are ready to progress to 25 ACP. It is like reloading 22 LR, tiny cases.

Have fun.

Message me if you have any questions. Or message me and we can exchange e-mail addresses.


----------



## TrafficsKindaBad (Aug 23, 2013)

Cool. Good input there, BHoffman. I don't have a 25 ACP firearm [yet] and so I won't be going there. I have loaded thousands of 9mm on a single stage without a problem. I've got small, young, dextrous hands and I don't foresee an issue with handling 32 caliber projectiles. The level of precision, though, I understand and see how that could be time consuming. I'll probably give it a shot in the near future just for the heck of it.


----------



## Bhoffman (Nov 10, 2013)

Some say these tiny calibers drive them crazy.

I find it relaxing. I go out to my workshop and work on reloading for hours. Cleaning brass, smoke a cigar, resize/deprime, smoke a cigar, hand prime, smoke a cigar, measure/throw powder, charge smoke a cigar, seat bullets, smoke a cigar. Check overall length, smoke a cigar. You get the picture.


----------

